# After Effects work with Dream Weaver?



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

I am about to buy Adobe After Effects and was wondering if AE files can be converted to Dream Weaver or Flash files. Anyone know?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Hmm, I'm pretty sure you can export a flash video using after effects, but I don't know if thats editable in macromedia software. I think the best way to ensure that After Effects exports all the file types that you want, is to try the demo.
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/main.html
Shoud give you a pretty good idea of what its capable of.
..Hope this helps


----------

